# Can't Get Digital Audio from Apple TV



## psteinhe (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi,
I've got a Samsung HDTV LN-T5265F, a Comcast DCT6412 III cable box, a Samsung HT-Z510 Home Theater and a new Apple TV. Just got the Apple TV. Everything works but don't see how to get digital audio from the ATV out of the HT. The ATV connects to the TV via HDMI, the Cable box connects to the HT via a optical digital audio connection. The HT only has 1 optical audio connection and 1 HDMI connection. The TV is also connected to the HT (audio out on the tv side, aux in 2 on the ht side) and the TV is also connected to the Cable box (Component IN 2 on the tv side, Component Video Y Pb Pr on the Cable side).

1. Are my only options, disconnecting the HT optical audio cable from the Cable box and connecting it to the ATV or getting a new HT with multiple inputs? 
2. Would an HDMI switch help? How would I connect everything?
3. Do my connections sound correct? 

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Unfortunately it looks as if the only option you have for the HT is optical in for sound. That being said, there are a number of switch boxes available that support multiple optical devices that can be implemented in between said device and the HT-Z510. I have found one on PartsExpress.com:

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=180-980

Of course there are other options such as upgrading the surround sound to a system based on seperates, but the optical splitter is a much less expensive solution that is fairly easy to implement. Don't forget the extra optical cables.

Hope this helps....


----------



## psteinhe (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks Dale.
I ordered the splitter and some cables and hopefully they'll work out.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

You're welcome, let me know how it turns out!


----------



## psteinhe (Dec 20, 2010)

Got the optical switch - unfortunately not working. Hooked up AppleTV via one optical cable to switch. Hooked up cable box to switch via other optical cable. Connected switch to HT via 3rd optical cable. No sound from tv. Can get sound from my iTunes library through apple tv. Doesn't seem like changing the switch does anything. Also, none of the remotes seem to be able to control the sound. I'm assuming I'm doing something wrong but don't know what.


----------



## psteinhe (Dec 20, 2010)

I connected the appletv using the optical audio directly to the tv's optical audio and I get sound through 2 speakers of my HT.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

The optical connections should go from the cable box and the apple to the inn on the Samsung HT and stop. There shouldn't be an optical cable between the TV and the HT.


----------



## psteinhe (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah, I disconnected it and without I'm still getting sound thru 2 speakers.
The HT only has 1 optical input. It seems like if I don't connect my comcast cable box directly to it, I can't get sound out of my tv. Fo example, connecting my cable box and the apple tv to the switch and the switch to the HT yields silent tv. Thanks for your help and have a great holiday. I'm an IT guy and the tv/cable/ht guys make this way too complicated - I thought computers were a pain.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

The apple TV also has an option of stereo and digital out, you may want to check that as well.


----------

